# "New" to diy, again



## Viper_SA (23/3/22)

Evening fellow mixologists. It's been a few years since I've done any DIY, and I mostly excelled at tobaccos. Well, for me they were good, lol. I used to only order from Blck at the time, but I see a lot of concentrates I used aren't stocked anymore. Was hoping you guys and gals could point me in a direction where and whom sells concentrates of late that have decent variety etc. I see Blck is still very, very much on the go, and I'll support @Nick Black and @Richio anytime, just looking for someplace that may have what they don't have in stock or some variety they don't cater to any longer. I'll probably start off dabbling in tobaccos again and then move on to fruits and one or two dessert recipes I still have lying around. 

@Stranger 
@ivc_mixer 
@Rivera 

Just tagging some random people that I know are in the know. 

Thanks in advance for any advice. 

P.S. Due to time constraints DIY will probably only make up 10 to 15% of my vaping supply, so just going to dip a toe in for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/3/22)

Other than Blck:








DIY E liquid | Concentrates | South Africa | TFA | CAP – Flavour world


Flavour World SA – DIY | e liquid | Concentrates | Nicotine | South Africa | PG | VG | TFA | CAP | FW | FA | JF | LB | RF | OOO | INW | RAW | LA | FLV |The flavor apprentice | Capella | Inawera | Flavour art | Flavor west | Real Flavors | Jungle Flavors | Silverline | Raw | Chill Pill | Cotton |...



www.flavourworld.co.za












Disposable Vape | E-Liquid | E-cigarette| South Africa - Vape Hyper


Disposable Vape | Cloud Burst | Drag Bar | Elf Bar | Elf Bar low price | E liquid | Vape | Vape Centurion | Cheap Disposable Vape | Flavor Boostar | Hookah | Shisha | One shots | CBE | Cloud Burst Effects | Malaysian Flavour | Propylene Glycol | Vegetable Glycerine | Nicotine



vapehyper.co.za












DIY e liquid | South Africa | Concentrates | TFA | CAP | PG | VG | FW


DIY e liquid | Nicotine | Concentrates | South Africa | PG | VG | TFA | CAP | FW | FA | the flavor apprentice | capella | INW | flavour art | flavor west | NIC



bossvape.co.za












E Liquid Concentrates: South Africa | DIY E Liquids | Flavours | TFA | Capella | Flavourart


E Liquid Concentrates & DIY e liquid flavour supplier in South Africa for TFA flavors, Capella, Flavourart, Liquid Barn, Flavor West, Inawera, Wonder Flavours




e-liquid-concentrates.co.za












The Flavour Mill


DIY E Liquid supplier of Flavour Apprentice, FlavourArt, Capella, Flavour West Propylene Glycol, Vegetable Glycerine, Nicotine & DIY Accessories in South Africa. DIY E liquid | South Africa | TFA | FA | CAP | JF | FW | INW | VG | PG




www.theflavourmill.co.za




https://www.molecule9.co.za/ (bulk only and limited flavours)
https://clyrolinx.co.za/ (own range of flavours)





VapeOWave Vape Store | Centurion & Boksburg and Online Vape Shop – VapeOWave Vape Shop | diy ejuice one shot eliquid pg vg diy concentrated flavors vape mods tanks kits







vapeowave.co.za





There may be a few vape shops that sell DIY as well, but these are the pure DIY places.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Other than Blck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for that list. Will surely keep me busy for some time. Especially since the forum is blocked at my employer and most "tobacco" related links.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/22)

The flavour mill has quite the selection of tobaccos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/22)

Great to hear you dipping the toe back into DIY @Viper_SA 
i recall your tobacco recipes from a long time ago - legendary to see

will look forward to seeing what you come up with

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> The flavour mill has quite the selection of tobaccos


They do. The list would be incomplete without them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (24/3/22)

Have a cruise around Boss vapes site too. OOPS, IVC is too quick for me.









DIY e liquid | South Africa | Concentrates | TFA | CAP | PG | VG | FW


DIY e liquid | Nicotine | Concentrates | South Africa | PG | VG | TFA | CAP | FW | FA | the flavor apprentice | capella | INW | flavour art | flavor west | NIC



bossvape.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

